# Riptropin Blood Serum



## SFGiants (May 7, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to post this up here but had a reminder by another lucky bro that just got his!
































Pinned, 2 hours and 50 minutes later blood, no fast and took 10iu in the left delt.( I kept saying right delt on others boards but it's the left the right one on the left lol)


----------



## Lulu66 (May 7, 2012)

Nice, so theres still hope


----------



## Spongy (May 8, 2012)

that is an incredible result.  incredible.  I'm hoping mine will come back similarly, but we shall see!


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2012)

Some dude tested 2x both 113


----------



## DF (May 8, 2012)

Damn it! I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to come!


----------



## Pikiki (May 8, 2012)

well may have to invest some deployment money on this  hmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## cranium85 (May 23, 2012)

is it just me or is the first post in this thread not showing ne pics? i just see little boxes with question marks


----------

